# jpg en ico



## jojoleretour (2 Mars 2006)

Comment transformer une image en jpg en icone (.ico)


merci


----------



## mistertitan (2 Mars 2006)

utilise graphic converter

le couteau suisse de l'image.
il est payant mais utilisable tout le temps. juste un splash que la licence desactive. c tout


----------



## herbe (5 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je reçois d'un correspondant en pc un fichier en .ico de 1,2mo quand je l'ouvre avec Graphic Converter, je n'obtiens qu'une icone et rien qui soit réellement en rapport avec un fichier de cette taille!. C'est quoi le bon outil pour ouvrir ce type de fichier? Merci - Rémi


----------

